# LeRoy Bicycle Co. Buffalo NY SUPER COOL!



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Aug 13, 2015)

I picked up this Leroy this year and I regret ever selling it, It was one of my finer bicycles. It had helical dropouts, 28 1 1,4 tires, killer stem, killer bar and grip. Lets say the bike was worth restoring just to get some more eye candy.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 13, 2015)

That was definitely a du-oh! moment.
Love the badge and the straight tapered fork...among other things.
You won't find that again, unless the buyer sells it back.
Chris


----------



## barracuda (Aug 13, 2015)

Wow. That fork. Those dropouts. That stem. Gorgeous.


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Aug 14, 2015)

Beautiful Advertisement! and Chris I couldn't agree more haha.


----------



## catfish (Aug 14, 2015)

That is a nice bike. I saw it a Copake before it came out of the guys truck.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 14, 2015)

Wow!
 I'm not a big fan of the early diamond frame bikes, but this one really does it for me. What an absolutely elegant purpose built racing machine!


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Aug 14, 2015)

Do you know anything about the Gentleman who sold it originally. I was the second buyer of it that day. I met him and he had no phone or computer, he gave me an address in Connecticut. he has the BEST bikes Ive seen for a price too reasonable.


----------



## bikejunk (Aug 15, 2015)

he is old fashion that way if he gave you an address write to him( pen, paper, stamp envelope)  give him your phone # and see what happens


----------



## filmonger (Aug 15, 2015)

Dam cool bike!


----------



## fattyre (Aug 28, 2015)

That fork is really cool.  And the rest of the bike too.


----------

